# Online Gaming Names



## bkzballa (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey people. I was playing my game the other day & noticed someone had the same name as me, hawkeye yes very common. Then i thought about making a specific name that no one would probably have. I probably won't change my name because to many people know me but incase i do or maybe for another game, how do you come up with a cool name? How did u come up with yours?


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Depends on the situation - lately, I've taken to using the "Wrench" name here and there, and if it's taken, I chalk the initials on the side.

In online games, I sometimes use the "Jab the keys with two fingers, insert a vowel between the letters" method. 

What I do otherwise, is find a name I like from history or mythology, and change a syllable.


----------



## Obligatory (Jul 20, 2006)

My regular handle is a bit controversial, Campingfa.g.

It originated during a Rainbow Six game, a guy just called me "Campingf.ag" because I was sniping. I took on the title with pride, and then, forever more, I was Campingfa.g. 

But I use Obligatory for RPG's . and my clan handle is Prodigm (since they generally get less criticism from homosexuals incensed about my choice of title).

Basically, pick whatever you want in a handle, but be sure its not too controversial. I always explain that Campingf.ag is just me sticking out my tongue at people who complain in FPS, but still, you'll have a lot of unnecessary teamspeak chatter if your name is "Bushisgay" or something.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

How dare you use such methods as strategy and tactics in a tactical, squad-based FPS? 

I've had the luxury of being called such things in America's Army... While I was the team sniper! What the devil elese was I supposed to do?


----------



## Obligatory (Jul 20, 2006)

I know, some people have no sense. 

"Dude! Rush right!"
"I'm a sniper"
"Whatever! I'm higher rank! Do as I say!"


----------



## inuyasha320 (Jul 8, 2005)

just any name you like

for battlefield 2, i am Razor full name [Yezus]Razor

for jedi academy, (JAWA)DiscipleGunmetal with out the clan tag, it is just Gunmetal

got the game because the game for pc called gunmetal was a extremely cool game.


----------



## Obligatory (Jul 20, 2006)

I have that thing on CD- 

Found it at Microcenter! I haven't yet tried it though D:

It is tempting... But I have a lot of temptations right now. Like Rome Total War. D:


----------



## bkzballa (Oct 13, 2005)

In jedi academy since you can change name with no prob i'm gonna use Darth Hawk lol & hawkeye.


----------



## Volk (Jul 24, 2006)

look bkzballa all you need to do to be original is create your name in another language, like russian or german.. i got mine like dis.. mad wolf= russian zloi_volk so its preety pwn. but i am russian so idk if thats why I kinda thought htis way.

herrs a translating link if you think you wanna go for this idea http://translation2.paralink.com/

P.S. spanish names will get you spammed in some games.
and dont.. dont put ne numbers.. specially in mmorpgs..


----------

